# rehome: cute bunny needs new home in collinsville il



## lovemykidz3 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Due to $ problems we have to rehome r 2 bunnies Doppler and Radar. We have found a great home for Radar but still need one for doppler. she is 4mo old. she is a mixed breed. Her mom was a black lop and the dad was some sort of mix. She is red, brown, and black and has the coolest markings! She is so soft! I have never felt anything so soft! She comes w/ her cage, water bottle, favotite bin she likes to sit in and any food and beeding we have left. We use stove wood pellets as bedding and they work great! We are located in Collinsville,IL. it is across the river from St. Louis Mo. Thank you,*


*












*




* Becky and Doppler*


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 25, 2008)

Do you have a picture of Doppler? Is she spayed?

ETA: Ok, I just realized you said she is only four months, so she wouldn't be spayed yet then. A picture would still bo a good idea, though, LOL.


----------



## lovemykidz3 (Nov 25, 2008)

yes I have a bunch of pics...ummm how do I post them? I am new here.:?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=25443&forum_id=66


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 26, 2008)

A harlequin rex. Very, very beautiful.


----------

